
Ask HN: How do I give push access to everyone on GitHub? - m33k44
I want everyone on Github to get write access to my repository. How do I do that?
======
new_guy
That's a crazy bad idea.

I think you're asking how to implement a solution you thought of for another
problem?[0]. Probably be better able to help you if you state what it is
exactly you want to do and why.

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5_Whys](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5_Whys)

~~~
m33k44
I have created github repositories([https://github.com/systems-programming-
jobs](https://github.com/systems-programming-jobs)) where systems programmers
can inform other systems programmers about any vacancies that they might have
in their team. The developers just have to add their vacancy to the README
file. The reason to use github is that it will attract the right crowd. I want
to give every programmer on github access to change the README file.

